# Cube flying circus 2008/2009



## transform (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mir das Cube flying circus 2008 kaufen, hab aber für das 2009er
ein besseres Angebot bekommen, das 2008 gefällt mir von der farbe her besser. kann mir jemand einen konkreten tipp geben?
Bin ziemlich neu in der Dual/Dirt ebene bin vorher nur BMX gefahren.
Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## transform (6. Oktober 2008)

hey Leute wollte nicht irgendwie dumm klingen...
also ist da nur die Farbe anders oder ist an den teilen schon ein besonderer unterschied?
Ich bin 28 und das letzte mal mit 17 bmx gefahren also kenne den ganzen scheiß mit hydraulischen bremsen usw. nicht.
also ein tipp wäre cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey....

ich sags mal so:

Wenn sich die Geo. nicht geändert hat, wirst wohl keinen Unterschied feststellen, die Teile verrichten ihren Dienst.
Ich hatte auch mal son Ding (07er) und hab damit "angefangen",bei mir war es jedenfalls so.
Nimm das, was Dir von der Farbe her mehr zusagt, später wirst Du merken, was nich Dir passt.

so dann, gut Nacht


----------



## littledevil (8. Oktober 2008)

ich würd das 2009er nehmen, 
-Bremse ist besser (leichter einstellbar)
-schraubgriffe
-neue Kurbel
-leichterer sattel


----------



## transform (8. Oktober 2008)

> ich würd das 2009er nehmen,
> -Bremse ist besser (leichter einstellbar)
> -schraubgriffe
> -neue Kurbel
> -leichterer sattel


Fat Alta...
Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.
Hab das 09er Auch schon bestellt...
3-4 Wochen Hab ich dat.
Vielen Dank
Und schönen tag nocjh


----------



## Mikefuture (25. Oktober 2008)

dafür ist die Farbkombo zum kotzen!!!!!  hau ab...das 09er ist einfach nur hässlich.

Schraubgriffe...na super - kriegst für paar Euro
Sattel kriegst für paar Euro und
Krubel: da musst erstmal die Hussefelt kaputt kriegen. Bei mir hält sie einwandfrei und ich kenn niemanden, der ernsthaft große Probleme mit hatte. Innenlager dürfte bei beiden ja das gleiche (Howitzer) sein...dass das mal ersetzt werden muss is ja klar.

Im Endeffekt ist es ja aber ne Geschmacksfrage...Wenn Du auf ein Rad stehst, daß ausschaut, als obs angeschissen und angerotzt worden wäre ;D na dann....go for it.
die Teile sind dann aber leichter zu ersetzen (wenns es überhaupt braucht) wie das Rad auseinanderzulegen und umzupulvern...so, in die end: it's up to you 

Viel Spaß damit. Ist auf jeden Fall ein äußerst geiles Bike. Rahmengeo ist ja unverändert.


----------



## transform (25. Oktober 2008)

Mikefuture schrieb:


> dafür ist die Farbkombo zum kotzen!!!!! hau ab...das 09er ist einfach nur hässlich.


Ja, es gibt echt bessere Farben  , aber es is jetzt nicht so schlimm.

mal was neues...ich hab von sonem Alten Fahrrad Mechaniker gehört: Cube ist ein Name aus dem hause Zweirad Feld. Ist das Wahr?
Die sollen nämlich echt scheiß Service haben was Garantie etc. angeht


----------



## Mikefuture (26. Oktober 2008)

keine ahnung. erstens hatte ich noch nie einen garantiefall, zweitens keiner den ich kenne und drittens: wenn garantie, dann wende ich mich doch eh an den verkäufer. soll sich der mit rumschlagen. hab echt noch keine negativen erfahrungen gehört, schon garnicht was das fc angeht. mach dir da keine sorgen.


----------



## transform (4. November 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wie stehts mit Bashringen aus?
kann ich da einfach einen dran schrauben?
Wie zum beispiel die hier:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=8b9a87dc4fe731c5342b1ad43dd8bf51


----------



## Mikefuture (4. November 2008)

klar 104mm 4 Loch sollte kein Problem sein. will meinen loswerden, ist aber der Kunststoffstandardring...was fährst du mit dem FC?


----------



## transform (4. November 2008)

Noch garnix 
Müsste mal langsam ankommen 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit sind eigentlich vorbei...
Ja... ich werd wohl erst mal Street fahren, und mahl sehen ob man hier in Köln einen Hügel findet. ansonsten gibt es noch die Zusuki halle hab ich wohl im Internet gesehen...
was fährst du so... laut deinem 08er fc (du sack ) Auch dirt und street

Ich **** mich total ab das ich das 08er nicht mehr bekommen habe!
war halt so ne finanzierungs sache ich kann von glück sagen das ich kredo bekommen habe... dann hab ich halt die chance wahrgenommen...besser das 09er als garnix...weil ne andere bank hät den finanzkauf nicht gemacht bin ja student  neich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikefuture (5. November 2008)

naja, bei mhw-bikehouse.de häts es vielleicht noch gegeben mit 0% finanzierung, oder? hmmm...na egal...hauptsache ein bike.  *fg*

ja, eigentlich gerade garnix, weil ich ja die schultern beim dirten gebrochen hab. vor märz wirds nix mehr mit fahren  aber prinzipiell fahr ich überwiegend dirt. deswegen werd ich auch den krüppelbashguard abschrauben - brauch ihn dafür ja nicht wirklich. und das ding wiegt satte 200g :/ (als ob das fc nicht schon schwer genug ist)
ist ein geiler rahmen, wirst sicher deinen spaß mit haben!!

tausch nur auf jeden fall die pedale aus - die sind echt super*******!


----------



## littledevil (6. November 2008)

transform schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt echt bessere Farben  , aber es is jetzt nicht so schlimm.
> 
> mal was neues...ich hab von sonem Alten Fahrrad Mechaniker gehört: Cube ist ein Name aus dem hause Zweirad Feld. Ist das Wahr?
> Die sollen nämlich echt scheiß Service haben was Garantie etc. angeht



Zweirad Feld verkaufen zwar scheinbar auch CUBE Räder, aber haben mit der Marke sonst definitiv nichts zu tun!

Sehr interessant was da für Gerüchte im Umlauf sind


----------



## transform (6. November 2008)

ch hab doch bei MHW bestellt! die meinten wäre ausverkauft.
Aber dafür habe ich auch ein wenig Rabat bekommen hehe...
ja das mit dem zweirad feld haben mir auch viele gesagt das es Schwachsinn ist...hat mir ein alter Fahrradmechaniker.
aber man muss sagen der trinkt am tag eine ganze Flasche Johnny...


----------



## transform (8. November 2008)

Geil!!! Die von MHW meinten das ich noch bis Mitte Dezember warten muss. Lieferprobleme... Ich hab alles storniert...
Bei mir in Köln  ist ein Geschäft, das hat noch einen 08er da 
habs mir zurücklegen lassen


----------



## transform (15. November 2008)

Ich hab seit Dienstag den 08er hier stehen, 
das ist echt so ne geile Maschine.
jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar Leute die hier in Köln fahren.
Im Netz steht auch das hier in kalk eine Skatehalle ist.

P.S. Weis jemand wie man die Bremsen einstellt?
Ich krieg das irgendwie nicht hin das die nicht schleifen.


----------



## tigerland1986 (23. November 2008)

Ja Bremsen einstellen - fahr se erstma ordentlich ein dann werden die besser.

Behalte deine Gabel im Auge und die Rechnung Griffbereit^^

Habe mir das 2008er FC gekauft und genau wie bei nem Freund war die Zugstufe der Federgabel nach spätestens 5 Monaten komplett im Eimer. Um Fair zu bleiben sollte man noch dazusagen das es wohl allgemein an der Federgabel liegt und nicht an Cube - gleiches Problem haben wir mit allen (4 an der Zahl) Dirt Jumper 2 von 2008 gehabt.

Aber so is das echt ein Top Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transform (23. November 2008)

Mit den Bremsen habe ich es hinbekommen, ist mm Arbeit.
 Ich bin vor Ewigkeiten bmx gefahren, und wenn flatland und street, 
also die gabel wird nicht viel leiden müssen...
Kommst du zufällig aus Köln und umland?


----------



## tigerland1986 (23. November 2008)

ne Bayern - bei Nürnberg. - leider hier gibbet fast keine fahrer^^


----------



## puliukko19 (23. November 2008)

mal ne frage wie teuer wäre denn bei flying circus 08 nur der rahmen??


----------



## Vertexx (11. Dezember 2008)

Nur der Rahmen kostet 599.

Grüße
Vertex


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nach knappen vier Jahren Ruhe in diesem Thread, poste ich mal etwas Neues:

Ich besitze das Cube Flying Circus von 08. Mein Hinterrad ist seit langem kaputt. D.h. das Laufrad hat seitlich Spiel, egal wie fest ich es einspanne. Ich kann das komplette Laufrad einfach mit einer Hand orthogonal zum Rahmen bewegen.

Bin lange damit gefahren, doch jetzt nervt es nur noch.
Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich mir ein neues HR kaufe? Welche Maße hat der Rahmen?

Grüße!


----------



## ToyDoll (24. Juli 2012)

Ganz normale Schnellspannernabe 135 x 9 mm oder mit Achse 135 x 10 mm passt auch..

Greetz


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (24. Juli 2012)

Danke!


----------

